# Need help finding a friend for Gus :)



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

The Story: I will be moving in a year to a larger place and the place I will be going to has enough space for a nice 10-15gal fish tank. While pricing the supplies I would need at my local Walmart, I found Gus. He was a pitiful little Metallic Veiltail Betta in a little cup of water that was more urine than water (pic can be seen in my album). He was pale, dull colored, ammonia burned, and had a bad case of fin rot, but he ran up to the edge of the cup and bumped up against it every time I came close or talked. He didn't do it to a single other person that passed by, just me. How could I resist? He had to come home with me. I couldn't afford a large tank, the extra accessories, the upkeep price for a large tank, or even have a place to put the heavy thing if I got it, so I got a 1.5 gal tank. He has recovered beautifully since the month I had him and is a happy and healthy baby Betta. However, I don't want him to spend the next year all alone, so I was hoping to get him a tankmate. :-D


The Facts: The tank is 1.5 gal with a plastic plant (his bed), a small rock, and 2/3 inch of gravel making water volume closer to 1 gal. Everything (including gravel) was soaked in a weak vinegar solution and thoroughly rinsed before being placed, so there are no dyes or foreign chemicals floating around. It has a Tetra filter made for 3 gal and the tank is still being broke in. The tank gets a partial water change every week and has a hood with light. I am still shopping for a heater for it, but having trouble finding one for a tank that small! (would love suggestions for that too if yall don't mind). Gus is about 6 months and has recovered from his experience save for a small scar on his head and a tad of freying on the edge of his fins where he is still recovering from ammonia indued fin rot. He is active, colorful, and has a light and feeding schedule. He is fed Tetra BettaMin and is not overfed. His mouth is very small (unable to even gulp down a small fly that landed in his bowl, which he then just chased around :lol and he doesn't "puff up" at anything, even my dog! He prefers to "play" with my minpin through the glass, so I feel he has a good temperament for a Betta. 


The Question: Considering the size of the environment, the level of care given to the environment, the filter, and the tankmate, what would be a good fish or invertebrate to place in the tank with him? I feel it would provide enrichment to his little life and would like some options to research. I am leaning towards some type of Cory Cat (would help suggestions on which one) or a pair of small Loaches like Kulli (I would have to get a pair of Loaches as one Loach would die without another Loach). Any suggestions are welcome and the more information, the better. With a tank as small as mine, something that can take temperature fluctuation and breath air is preferred, but not an absolutely required field. :dunno:

Additional Information: The original tank setup I had planned for the large tank was a female Betta, 2 Cory Cats, and 3+ Loaches. My best friend is a fish expert who has an aquarium for years and currently cares for two 30gal tanks and one 10gal bully tank (she keeps fish in it that were showing signs of aggression or "bully" behavior in her main tanks), so I have someone to help me during a tank emergency or just to answer everyday questions. I included so much information because when I googled it and found posts by people who have asked a similar question in other fourms, they were chastised for having a Betta in a tank that was less than 5gal. I hope I made it clear with all the crazy details that my Betta is well cared for, healthy, and loved and that I can handle an overburdened tank so that I can get some good and informed suggestions.
:thankyou:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

A 1 gal? are you kidding me? No offense, but 1 gal. is too small for a betta. Bettas need 2.5 gal. and if you want tankmates, 10 GALLON BARE MINIMUM


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

As I said, 1.5, it's a temporary situation, and I do not think it is healthy for him to be alone. Please keep comments to those that are a tad bit less condescending if you don't mind. This is why I typed all that out. If I didn't get him, he would have died. No question. That's why I had to get him before I could have a nice big tank for him. However, that does not mean that I should deny him a friend. If I did that, when I moved in my new place and placed him in the tank with other fish, he would be more likely to be aggressive toward them. This is a reason behind my wanting to find him s small tankmate. You can help me with my other issue of finding a proper heater for him if you would rather not discuss my request for compatible tankmates. I wish I could give him the best, but right now I can't. Please help if you can as I already know that he should have a larger tank. If my request is unreasonable, the thread will be ignored and the topic will die. I hope it doesn't, but if it does, I will understand.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Well it's quite controversial about the minimum tank size at this forum. In my opinion, 1 gallon is the bare minimum and only for smaller sized bettas. As long as you keep the water clean your betta can be happy and content. 2.5 is probably better in the respect that your betta can have a little more fun with the space, but it really depends on the betta. I have had a betta who was bored to death in a 1 gallon, and when I moved him up he was very happy and a lot more active. Again, it depends. 

RainbowBettaFish is right though. If you want any tankmates, 10 gallon is the minimum. You could get away with a snail or shrimp in a 5 gallon but that would be all.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah...you need a bigger tank for that. You mentioned the "larger tank" and your original plan for it. Are you going to use the larger tank for the Betta and it's tankmate? Sorry, Im just a bit...confused.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for the advice! And yes, Gus and his tankmate would moved to a larger tank and his old tank would be set aside as a quarentene for new or sick fish. I will be getting a new tank after I... escape if you will. Abuse and all that. Hard to run with a large tank, but this little one can go right in my front seat! It's amazing the calming effect he has had on me since I got him. He gives me something else to concentrate on. I want him to be as happy as possible! :-D


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I would wait until you get a larger tank before you get a tank mate. A tank mate now only means illness and death with such a small space, lots of stress, and 100% fights. Betta's are territorial, keeping him with another animal in a space that small will stress him out and he will attack and possibly kill his tankmate. I wouldn't put a tankmate in with anything smaller than 5 gallons.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

In a tank of 5 gallons or so, the most you can get Gus for companionship is a snail or a small amount of shrimp. Cory cats are schooling fish, requiring more than 2 fish per tank to feel safe and happy. The recommended minimum for Kuhli loaches is 20 gallons. Either way, bettas are (as mentioned before) very territorial, but at the same time, they're quite social, so they're far happier/healthier with human interaction than they are with other fish.

As for your other question about the heater, I highly recommend the Hydor Theo 25 watt. It holds a steady temperature of 80 degrees F and it's adjustable. You can crank the temp up gradually in case Gus ever gets sick.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Deso! I will look for it next time I'm allowed to leave the house. :-D

So he will be okay alone? I didn't think it would be good for him, but if yall think it's for the best. The woman at PetSmart told me to put in an African Dwarf Frong or a Ghost Shrimp with a hidey-hole (meaning I would take out Gus' rock and put one of those in). She also said that Gus would enjoy a real plant more than his plastic one now. Is that true?

Yes I know I am fretting over him, but right now he is keeping me sain! My friends have been on me for a while to run, but I wont do it until my disability goes through. I can deal with it that long. They got me straighttalk unlimited which has helped and Gus helps me relax. Gotta love my little man :-D


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

In a tank that small an ADF is a BAD idea. Either the ADF will kill Gus or Gus will kill the ADF. People have reported betta's and ADF's in small tanks together do kill each other. You need at least a 5 gallon for an ADF frog. 

However the real plants are better than plastic. Plastic will shred his fins and can cause infection. 

As said before, wait until you get a larger tank to think about tankmates. Now is not the time to consider them with such a small tank. It hardly fits a betta, adding another animal in that tank is just animal abuse and that is no joke. How would you enjoy being locked in a small closet with one other person? Both of you forced to use the same stinky bucket that is changed only once a week? It's not good at all. It's more like prison at that point and with all the stress levels both animals would created they would fight, get sick, even die. Don't bother thinking about tankmates, even snails or shrimp until you have at least a 5 gallon tank. It's the right thing to do for your betta fish to be honest. You may not think so but scientifically speaking it is. If you love your fish don't risk his life and health with poor choices by overstocking his tank.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I would just like to point out, that as far as heaters go, I think 25w is way to much. I have a 7.5w for my 2.5 gal and it keeps the tank at the perfect temp (although if the light is on too long it'll over heat it.) a 7.5w Hester would be so much better for your tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

So, real plants are good for him (I didn't get a plastic one that could hurt his fins btw and I went over it with a fin tooth comb before I put it in looking for rough edges to blunt. Texture fixation is just a normal part of being an Aspy ;-)), I can get a shrimp if I can get my hands on a 5 gal (would I be able to throw it in the front seat of my car with everything in it? My left side isn't that strong), and say no to ADF. Did I miss anything so far?

So what kind of plant is best? How long do they live? Do I have to put in sand or dirt? Can it spike my levels when the leaves fall off? Would it ever need fertilizing and if so, how would I do it without hurting Gus? 

Vic, the analogy was a bit graphic and close to home. I know you were trying to get a point across and on a normal person that analogy would be a great one, but on me... well... I really don't like talking about that kinda stuff because... I like facts though! And data. The ADF info you gave me was very enlightening.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

DragonFyre14 said:


> I would just like to point out, that as far as heaters go, I think 25w is way to much. I have a 7.5w for my 2.5 gal and it keeps the tank at the perfect temp (although if the light is on too long it'll over heat it.) a 7.5w Hester would be so much better for your tank.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


25w is overkill for a 1.5 to 2.5 gallon tank, but I suggested it because it's impossible to find adjustable heaters that are under that wattage. I had a 50w in a 2 gallon for a while because Hydor made a mistake in my order and sent me that instead of a 25w. It worked perfectly, but I had to keep it at a lower temperature setting than expected. Before that, I had a 10 watt non-adjustable heater in the 2 gallon that was overheating the tank.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

The adjustable ones are definitely very nice. I guess if the op got an adjustable one and just kept an eye on it (with it on its lowest setting), They would be able to move it to the 10 gallon if that is what they plan on getting. Although looking at it now... In that case the 25w would be a tad to small. 2 would be needed. But that is later on. I guess whichever one the OP is able to/wants to acquire.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, my shopping for a heater turned into a downright heater emergancy when a coldfront came through yesterday! No time to order one, so I had to go to WalMart (I got permission to go because he likes Gus) and take what I could get. Found a Tetra 2-15gal heater. It has been keeping the water a constant 76 degrees. I know as I have been checking it RELIGIOUSLY as I have been worried it would boil my fish! 

Gus enjoied the attention he got. The fish is the oddest little Betta! He likes it when I put my hand in there! He will interact with me like he's curious, but he never puffs or runs from me. He only does that when people he doesn't ike come near him! XD

Oh! Is it okay that he likes to nap on the heater? It's sideways so he has a little spot he can lay on between the wall and the heater. 

And don't forget the plants! I need help finding one that wont require fertilizer (I dont want to introduce that to my tank), is good for the small space, wont take over my tank, and Gus can enjoy.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I ran out of text per post (on my phone) so I continued it here.

I would also like the plant to be something that would be good in the 10-15gal I am eventually getting for Gus (next year). It might have shrimp (the are pretty cool. Thanks for getting me interested in them!), Cory Cats, and Loaches (no necerally all of those, but some combination of those). Btw, will any of those conflict?

Also, how can I tell one type of gravel from another? I read that shrimp like fine gravel or corse sand, but the gravel I bought in the current tank just said aquarium gravel. How can I tell what grade it is? I want to know if it should be in my next tank or not.

Also, sorry that I can't edit my OP from my phone or I would change it with my current questions...


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

As far as the heater goes, I don't think it is a problem for him to sleep on it... But if you get a chance to go to the store again you can always buy a small 'betta hammock' that they have for sale and it's basically a leave you can suction cup onto the side of the tank. Most bettas seem to like sleeping on it. 

There are some fish that are like that. Sounds like he has lots of personality and really loves to play with you. Congrats on getting an awesome betta! 

For plants, I don't believe fertilizer is necessary. I've heard that nutrients from the food you are feeding and waste expelled by the fish is usually sufficient to support the plant. So you could always get a low light plant (generally really easy to take care of) and not worry about fertilizer unless the plant begins to die. In which case there is a variety of fertilizers that are usually safe for fish.

A couple of low-light plant options would be: 
Java fern (a slow growing low-light plant)
Java Moss (low light-medium light plant)
Anubias (very hardy plant, some say nearly impossible to kill)
Hornwort/water sprite (low light floating plant. may be hard to get rid of later on)

Those are some of the more popular low-light plants all of which (I believe) can get big enough to be fine for a bigger tank later on. All of these plants will most likely need to be trimmed every so often so they don't take over your tank but otherwise should be fine.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

He is! When I call him, he come to me! He will then just hover in place and look directly at me only breaking away to gulp air or blow bubbles. His body has actually grown nearly half an inch in the 6 weeks I've had him! :-D

I will look up those plants! What about that little green bouncy ball thing? Is that a good one to have in there?

His tank is a bit larger than the box said by the way. the volume at water level is 1.8 gal. Subtracting the volume of the gravel and plant makes his water volume at about 1.4gal. Still not good enough to not get yelled at by yall, but a little better than you might have thought.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

If you get a 10 gallon then I would go with dwarf cory cat fish, they need to be in a group of 4-6 to be happy. Either that or get shrimp and a few mollies. Loche as I recall need at least 20 gallons so they wouldn't do good in only 10.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Tried to edit my last post, but I couldn't figure out how!

I looked up the plants you suggested. I also ran across Frogbit, Duckweed, or Waterspirit. I'm worried about getting any plants now because I worry they will choke out his little tank! Storied of plants filling up BIG tanks worry me. And I overreacting? Also, could you tell me about moss balls


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think the floating plants could be a problem. Simply because from what I've heard they grow fairly fast and are hard to get rid of once they are introduced. 
As far as the plants filling up the tank goes, I don't think it'll be too much of a problem. You'll just need to make sure to trim them down if they get a little too big. 

The moss balls, I think would be a great idea. From what I've heard bettas enjoy them and they move somewhat in the tank which makes it seem almost as if they are alive. They grow pretty slow. It would be really happy once you move it over to a bigger tank as well.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

That is very nice for what you have done for him. He looks great in new tank. Nice setup.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

LadyVictorian said:


> If you get a 10 gallon then I would go with dwarf cory cat fish, they need to be in a group of 4-6 to be happy. Either that or get shrimp and a few mollies. Loche as I recall need at least 20 gallons so they wouldn't do good in only 10.


 Just wanted to point out that mollies don't make good tankmates. They grow to around 3", are bullies and need a larger tank than 10 gallons. Mollies also need brackish water (added aquarium salt). Long-term use of aquarium salt is detrimental to bettas health. 

Also, (not trying to be a back-seat mod) when a new member is looking for help acting the way some of you have it going to scare them off! How hard is it to be a little nicer to someone? Caps are not needed and angry novels on why they can't do this or that are silly! Just make your point in a friendly way. There is no reason to be rude to people who are good enough to seek out help. 

I wish you luck in your escape plan.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

DragonFyre14 said:


> As far as the heater goes, I don't think it is a problem for him to sleep on it... But if you get a chance to go to the store again you can always buy a small 'betta hammock' that they have for sale and it's basically a leave you can suction cup onto the side of the tank. Most bettas seem to like sleeping on it.
> 
> There are some fish that are like that. Sounds like he has lots of personality and really loves to play with you. Congrats on getting an awesome betta!
> 
> ...


Not to be rude but Bettas dont poop iron and many other vital nutrients but it depends on the plants in a ten pygmy cories are great in a 5 gallon nerites are great.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Actually... they kind of do. Calcium, phosphorus, iron, copper, manganese and zinc are all excreted in the fish feces. as well as some nutrients are released directly from the fish in the urine or gills to the water, such as boron, potassium, magnesium, molybdenum, sulfur and carbon.

However, I read an article that simply stated, pointed out that the fish food (depending upon the contents of the fish food) and other things in the water (mostly being produced through the fish) can be enough to sustain the plant. I pointed this out simply because the OP was worried about adding fertilizer and seemed to not really want to deal with it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It depends on the plant some aquarium plants have to have ferts some dont anarchis and Marimo you could get away with but swords need ferts some dont some do depends on species in question my Amazon sword was small and unhealthy I added subsrate and liquid ferts it it almost too big.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

That is true. Some plants do need fertilization. However those plants aren't usually labelled as beginner plants. Most of the plants I listed (like the Marimo and Java fern/moss) are low light plants and grow slowly. Therefore they don't need as much fertilization. And I believe the larger the plant the more fertilization it'll require.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah those would be okay but I wonder about CO2 but slow growing plants in my expierence slow growing plants grow faster with ferts and some plants turn red.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

CO2 may need to be supplemented, but I think the OP shouldn't really worry about it. just keep an eye on the plants and if they begin to change colors and don't look healthy, then look into using fertilizer. Otherwise they'll be fine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes the plants you reccomended are great and snacks bettas love to eat love to live in java moss and marimo outcompetes algae.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree. I've actually been considering getting a marimo moss ball for my betta tank now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine cost me 10.00$ it is doing well in my planted tank.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I was at the pet store today to pick up a different type of Betta pellet. (Raphael is being picky. At first he wouldn't eat blood worms cause he didn't really know what they were, and now thats all he'll eat. He refuses to eat the pellets which he had previously loved and looks at me like I'm stupid. ~sigh~ picky fish  ) And all of their moss balls were kind of brown-ish and didn't look too healthy. So I've decided to do a bit more research so I can find a healthier one for my betta. Only the best for my little Raphael


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter will eat anything except flakes and Betty refuses pellets so I bought her Betta Flakes I wish she would eat pellets.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

He used to eat the flakes (haven't tried recently) I'm hoping he'll eat these new pellets. I'm just going to have to keep trying to feed him one of the 3 pellets I have. Not going to reward this bad behaviour.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay a couple things, bettas don't need company, they are solitary animals. Adding an animal won't enhance anything but the bioload  Another thing, a betta is fine in a 1 gallon tank, it is just harder to care for 1 gallon tank because of water changes and trying to heat it, if you can do those a 1 gallon is fine. Also, there is no minimum tank size to house other fish. There are other things that contribute to when you can add more fish. a 6.6 petco bookshelf tank can house a betta and a trio of livebearers just fine, because it is has a big footprint for the betta to have territory. Bettas are hit or miss with other fish as well.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There is a miniumum you can not keep a betta in a tank it can not turn around in there are plenty of those. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49160 I have the administator on my side.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I couldn't care less if the administrator said something on guidelines of how to keep fish, he is the administrator of the site, not the guide to fish keeping. It doesn't make him more knowing than other people. Doesn't matter who is "on your side." What matters is evidence, factual evidence. Factual evidence, by many people on here with proven tested results, shows bettas are fine in a 1 gallon bowl. 

Lets get on subject now....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...E3F288DA9DBBF58A7A95E803&qpvt=.25+Betta+bowls http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=.25+Betta+bowls&qpvt=.25+Betta+bowls&FORM=IGRE by your logic these are okay and if you dont care what the administator says wouldnt you break rules?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey, They are saying that bettas can be fine in a 1 gallon. Not necessarily .25 gallons. I agree 1 gallons CAN be suitable for bettas as long as the water conditions are kept in pristine conditions and the betta has a comfortable amount of room. The reason most people suggest larger tanks is because the fish are generally happier,you can't really heat a 1 gallon very safely, and you need to really keep on top of water changes.

Also, the Administrator pointed out that (and I quote): "Some fish keepers have success with containers smaller than 2.5 gallons. However, such containers require more maintenance, are difficult to heat properly, and do not allow much room for decorating or enriching the betta fish's environment."

Now that being said, I wouldn't recommend a 1 gallon. 2.5 gallon minimum for me. Bigger (in the case of fish) is almost always better


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I say 5 galon for me but I am a bit crazy it is just me but saying no miniumum sounds like to me .25 is okay sorry as you know fish keeping is an exact science.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

5 Gallons would always be nice, but not everyone has the space to keep a bunch of 5 gallons (if they want more than one). I guess, basically the 'minimum' size is up to whoever owns the betta. 
Although I would hope that people who get smaller tanks/are considering smaller tanks will make sure they maintain them well enough to keep their betta healthy. It's true fish keeping isn't an exact science. 
Anyway we are way off topic and should probably just keep the conversation to questions the OP has. :BIGwinky:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know not everyone has room for 5 gallons I just would never put a Betta in anything under 5 gallons just my preference.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for the complament! :-D

Light isn't too bad an issue as his tank has a hood light and is near a south-facing window, so pleanty of indirect light. That's why I'm worried about them growing out of comtrol! :-(

And thanks for telling me that 13. I was thinking I was doing a terrible job from what everyone has been saying! O_O

Quick question. I would like to replace one meal a week with something fresh. I know he is a carnivor, but I've heard here and there that a bit of roughage is good for their digestive health. What would be a good vegatable or fruit to give him? Like I said, it would be a once a week thing, NOT a dietary change.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would give FFF Bettas are technicaly insectivores from what I read, ounce a week is too often peas should only be fed when costipated.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmm... Usually people opt to have one (or two) days a week where they feed their betta live food. I'm not sure he really needs any plant based substances. Although a bit of pea every other week or so (one day) to relieve possible constipation and keep swim bladder disorder at bay. 
I don't think once a week is too often (at least not for other fish. Not entirely sure about bettas though...). There are a fair amount of people who feed their fish peas once a week. I personally do it about every other week for my guppies (Or whenever I remember to)

I think you are doing a great job so far. And the fact that you are here asking for help just goes to further prove how much you care about your fishes health and happiness. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I feed FFF to him oune a week I would only give peas to him if costipated a carnivores digestive system is shorter because meat is eaisar to digest herbivores have longer digestive tracks because plant matter it harder to digest.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I would only feed him pea's if he actually has a problem not to prevent it. If feed frequently it will actually do more harm than good to your fish. Feed frozen bloodworms, or blackworms, even brine shrimp instead. He would enjoy it more as well.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would feed them to it ounce a week.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I feed mine bloodworms 1 or (if he behaves  ) 2 days a week. Brine shrimp (especially live ones) would be great. Betta's love it when they have some live food to chase.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter loves his FFF.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What is fff?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Flightless Fruit Flies.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Please don't appologize for going off topic! I find it all facinating and helpful. :-D

Thank you dragon! That was impossibly sweet of you to say 

So how does alternating Sundays sound? 1 he will get a bit of pea and the other he will get freeze dried bloodworm (would that be the best insect?). I loved all of your suggestions but I am limited to what I can have. The nearest pet store is over 45 miles away, so live can't be done unless it is something I can actually catch from my yard (if there is something PLEASE tell me! :-D). Frozen is out because our freezer doesn't have enough room for our own food, so no room for Gus'. I get to go online rarely and I have no card to order with (I use too, but not any more), so purchases like that would have to be up to him and I doubt he would agree. So I'm pretty much limited to dried, canned (but I don't think that's even done...), fresh fruit or veggies, and things in my yard (southern US). Any ideas?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dont feed Peas ouce a week that is way too often.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate the text per post limit. :roll:

More questions for yall! The tank is 1.8gal so minus decor and gravel I would estimate 1.4gal water. It has a filter which I rince once a week with water from a ptw. I have been doing pwc 3x a week of 3/4th a litter and replacing with treated tap (non-clorinated well water that is filtered through sand) that has been allowed to sit at least 24 hours (I usually make up the next bottle after I'm done with a water change). The water is clear (not foggy and nothing floating in water column) and Gus looks happy and healthy (good color, undamaged flowing fins, healthy gils, good activity level, swims away from fresh water and not towards it). Is that an acceptable amount of pwc? Also, it doesn't stress him as he enjoys the attention. ;-)

Also, while doing my 1st gravel cleaning (thank God for turkey baster! ;-)) I noticed a slight slimey film in the tank. Is that good or bad? I wont be getting my water testing kit for a week min and I would love to know what it means


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it heated? I would do two 50 percent water changes a week.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Dont feed Peas ouce a week that is way too often.


You missunderstood. It would be every 2 weeks. 1 Sunday he would get a pea. The next Sunday a bloodworm. The next, a pea. The next, a bloodworm. And so on...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You only feed Peas when costipated period.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Is it heated? I would do two 50 percent water changes a week.


It is heated. And I'm not the type to over feed and let the leftovers dirty the water like so many do, so no problems in that aspect. I'm WAY to percise a person to let that happen ;-)

Right now between pwc and gravel cleaning (thinking of making that a common thing too as he is FACINATED by the turkey baster! :lol: I am taking out and replacing 2.5-3 litters a week (I have a big litter bottle I mix new water in each time). I will have to look up how much of a tank percentage that is...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like my tank has a water volume of about 5.2 litters so I need to lower my water changes to about 2.5 total litters a week. 

I am uptown, so I was going to edit my OP, but it wont let me. In fact, I don't have the ability to edit any post as far as I can tell. Could someone tell me how?

So here are the changes I would have made to the OP. 

The Story:... (yall can go back and read it)

*The Facts*: The tank has a volume of 1.8 gal at the water level and about a 1.4 gal water volume. 

It has a...
1. Plastic Plant
2. Small rock
3. 2/3 inch of aquarium gravel which was coated with something to make it colorful and non-sharp pre-purchase (unsure if it is regular size or not. It could be smaller)
4. Tetra filter made for 3 gal 
5. Hood with LED light (also near south-facing window, so lots of indirect light)
6. Tetra 2-15 gal heater (keeps it a constant 76 degrees)
7. Thermometer 

*Partial water changes* will now be done 3 times a week (2x removal of water and 1x gravel cleaning using turkey baster) 

*Diet *is Tetra BettaMin Tropical Medley once daily. Possible future variance will be done on Sundays.

*Original OP Question*: Considering the size of the environment, the level of care given to the environment, the filter, and the tankmate, what would be a good fish or invertebrate to place in the tank with him?
*Answer*: None at this time. 
>If the tank is increased to 5 gal, I may add a snail or a few shrimp. :-D
>At 10-15, I may add some of the fish I desired. Suggestions were Cory Cats (schooling so several required), kuhli loaches (controversial as some sites and posters say minimum tank should be 20 while others say it would be fine), dwarf cory catfish (4-6), mollies (controversial as they can be bullies and need aquarium salt which can harm Betta), livebearers, or African Dwarf Frog (controversial as can attack Betas or visa versa). :shock:

*Question 2*: What would be a good heater for my tank?
*Suggestions*: Hydor Theo 25 watt with adjustable temp control, 7.5w heater, and a few other wattages. 
*Conclusion*: Cold front caused an acute temp drop in Gus' tank. None of the heaters suggested were available at the local store, so a Tetra 2-15gal heater was purchased. The tank has stayed a constant 76 degrees since the heater was introduced. 

*Question 3*: Real plants or fake and if real, which ones? 
*Suggestions*: Real are much better than fake because plastic can harm fins. Real also keeps water quality higher and keeps algae down. Fertilizers are good, but not required especially for beginner plants. Watch for discolored leaves. Possible plants are Java fern, Java Moss, Anubias, Hornwort, water sprite, or Marimo Moss Ball (must be turned a few times a week) 
*Conclusion*: Moss ball is most appealing at this time because of tank size as well as the locomotion the ball possesses which can provide enrichment for fish. It is also soft and can be used as a Beta bed. Other plants may be purchased when I am able to upgrade the size of my tank as all suggestions would make good additions. I am still trying to decide on a secondary choice just in case they are out of Moss Balls. :thumbsup:
>Java Moss looks to be an insanely fast grower which worries me. More info needed. :shock:
>Java Ferns are interesting and beautiful, but why wont fish graze on it? And i wonder if the light my tank gets would hurt it...
>Anubias would be GREAT for the larger tank! :-D
>Hornwort is a great plant... but I would rather have different leaves. Possible secondary plant in larger aquarium. 
>Water Sprites are beautiful and I would love to have one in my tank now, but it is a crazy fast grower. I must do research on how I would keep it under control. Suggestions? :dunno:

*Question 4*: Is it okay for fish to sleep on the heater? :-?
*Answer*: Yes. Betas like lounging on things. Consider a Beta hammock for a future purchase. ;-)

*Question 5*: What are good treats and foods? 
*Answer*: Betas are insectivores, so look for foods based on that. Beta flakes and pellets which contain meat/insects are good. Live food, Bloodworms, pea (controversial because they are insectivores and have short digestive tracts. Hybrid conclusion? 2 a month would not cause harm), flightless fruit flies, mosquito larvae, or Brine shrimp. 
*Conclusion*: Will shop for freeze dried insects or attempt to catch larva after more research is done. Insects will be fed once a week in place of flakes and about half a pea will be given 1-2 times a month as a deterrent to digestive issues. 

*Question 6:* Is my tank size bad? 
*Answer*: Not ideal, but as long as water changes are kept up and the fish is healthy and active, it will work. 5gal is best. 2.5gal is a healthy minimum size with room for enrichment. Anything below 1 gallon is unethical and cruel to the fish. 

*Question 7*: How much water should be changed out weekly?
*Answer*: 50% tank volume. Water volume is about 1.4gal = 5.2 litters which means about 2.5 litters a week total.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Plastic plants can hurt fins. Flakes usually are a bad idea if they are not flakes I am sorry. For a small tank like that you need two fifty percents weekly. Java moss is not insanly fast grower. A 10 is too small for mollies only pygmy cories can live in a 10 gallon. In would reccomend 80F. Many livebearers are too colorful or long finned for bettas.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Cho. I just wanted to do a post that had every bit of information that had been given to me so far. I noted where there was a conflict in what people said. 

The bully-ish nature of Mollies made them a no for me and the salt requirements threw them out the window. 

The heater has no thermostat, so 76-78 is what it will be. At least it is rated for 2-15 gal so when I upgrade, I can still use it.

They are flakes, but he enjoys them and eats them just fine as of now. I know it makes determining the exact feeding a little tricky, but having meat/insects as a 1st ingredient was more important than a minor inconvenience.

The livebearers were suggested, so I put them down. They aren't on my list as of now as I need to do more research on them. Besides, little Gus is more like a puppy than a Betta! The only time he gets mad is when my dad comes up to his tank! :lol:

Don't believe me? Look at him looking at himself. He was more curious than macho! That's my boy 
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4736&pictureid=30004
Sorry for quality. It was just a phone pic


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pellets are better.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL. Everything in fishkeeping is controversial. 

Here are some good food pellets: 
-Omega One (sold in Petsmart/Petco)
-New Life Spectrum (sold in Petco)

In betta food you want to make sure that on the label there is more than 40% crude protien and the first 3 ingredients are some sort of meat. Many tropical flakes don't have this. 

Bettas won't dine on the java fern since they are insectivores. Not to interested in plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Fishkeeping is a science aquaculture. No one thinks you should put aa Betta in salt water.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

hummm. We do have a pet smart! 40 miles away, but still. I will write it on my list. Not too pricey either. The tetra was better than the alternative. BELIEVE ME! The others didn't have the good stuff til ingredient 3 or 4! :shock:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Healthy Bettas are worth a lot of money I spend like 150 dollars a year on Carter alone.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

As far as water changes go, I think you were doing a good job. You can't really do too many water changes.

Pellets are usually best. However, I think it is more important that he is
1. Eating
2. eating something with lots of protein
My betta doesn't really like pellets too much yet... still working on that...

Varying the diet on Sundays is a good idea. They always love blood worms (and blood worms are available pretty much anywhere.) and truthfully, it is my favorite mostly because it is easy to feed and they love them. 

As far as companions go, I'd wait until you get a 10 or 15 gallon and go with a school of cory cats. 

With your tank, the marimo moss ball may be the best idea if you are worried about the other plants taking over the tank (plus it is very easy to care for) If they are out of those, I would go with Java fern. Its a really pretty plant and doesn't need that much light.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I feed Carter 4 differnt types of food and he loves it.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

*awaites massive backlash and negative comments*

Well, after posting that long post yesterday, I got to go to PetSmart. I got my water tested. Turns out my tap water needed some extra help before hitting the tank! Fresh tap was below the minimum mevel on pH (about 6), Hardness, and Alkalinity! The pH levels after sitting 24 hours and in tank were a bit better, but still too low. The woman at the store (15 year aquarium enthusist) told me to dump my tank save for a jar's worth to keep Gus in and do a water change. Then, add a few pieces of aquarium or rock salt and let them disolve to help increase the things that were too low. She also said to add a piece or 2 to my litter bottle when making up fresh water. Got an API pH and Amonia test kits (btw, Amonia was over limit a bit, but not TOO bad). It took 24 hours for the salt to impact the pH, but it worked like a charm raising it slowely to a nice 7. 

Now here comes the part yall are gonna be mad about! (next post...)


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

(...)
I snagged a nice green Marimo Ball and headed over the the fish wall to daydream of the fish I would one day get when I saw a man standing by one of the tanks with his dog. He was looking for Ghost Shrimp (which are very had to see!) to FEED TO HIS FISH! Now I know that like 99% of these little guys are used as live food, but after the guy left and I spotted one... well... I tracked down the worker and bought um! Her last 2 in fact *waits on massive screams of dissaproval* Since I had to put Gus in a jar anyway, I stuck the shrimp and Marimo ball in the tank for a 24 hour quarintene. I placed the quart jar in the tank so that Gus could stay in the right temp and introduced a bit of his new water now and then so he could adjust. After a good feeding (didn't want him to meet them on an empty belly), I let Gus out and darn it if he didn't surprise me! After playing and checking out the new stuff and new locations of old stuff, he spotted a shrimp. (darn text limit! Next post...)


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

(...)
Now Gus is quite small, but one of the 2 shrimp is just small enough to fit in his mouth. I almost expected him to try to gulp it down as soon as he saw it! But what does he do? He tries to get it to play with him! He nudged the little guys with his nose. He would chase them a bit and then turn around almost expecting them to chase him! He got so disapointed when they wouldn't swim up and would go back and "bump" them and run off again. When they are eating or sitting still, he leaves them alone. He is such a little mess! That's my boy! :lol:


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

The shrimp should be okay for now... It just means there is less room for Gus to move around, and a fair amount more ammonia is being produced in the tank. So you need to up the water changes until you are able to move them. I would suggest adding at least one more 25% water change.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Dragon and yes, I upped the water changes a A LOT! Don't want my babies getting sick! :shock:

I am trying to ween Gus off flakes and onto pellets as they are far less messy, but he is resistant to it. He likes those messy flakes! :evil:

The shrimp are doing well. The larger of the two (3/4 inch) plays tag with Gus! They have a blast and then relax right next to each other. No signs of aggression from either. I named him Toast because he was so bold, I figured Gus was going to eat him! :lol:

The smaller one (1/2 inch) hides most of the time and is content hanging out beside the Marimo Ball. Gus and Toast try to get him to play, but so far he is being shy, so they leave him alone. I ended up naming him Boo. :blueshake:



Cho, I know you love your babies but OH MY GOD! $150!!! I am planning on spending half that! Do you live in a big city? :shock:

Gus has already caused me to push my plans back a bit (worth it, but still). Spending THAT much would definitely deal me a heavy blow! How much do you spend on all of your fish each year? I want to know what to expect to pay when I get a larger aquarium. :-?

Gus and the Marimo Ball. Can you spot Toast? ;-)


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think, as an estimate of how much I've spent on bettas overall (I had two before my Raphael.) I've spent about: $107-112 
here is a breakdown of the costs (for me)
Tank, 2.5 gallon(includes hood, food, and water conditioner): $30.00
Fake plants: $5-10
Gravel: $5
API Stress coat: $5
Food: $14
The actual betta (Raphael):$5
Thermometer: $2
Heater: $15
Aquarium salt: $5
Water Conditioner: $5
5-in-1 testing strips: $16
(keep in mind this is over about 2 and a half years.) Also, It didn't all come from my wallet  a lot of this was a birthday present


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I spend most of that on adding more plants the amount in there never satisfies me. I just set it up this summer after I lost my appendix. I bought the tank for 50.00$. I dont have a water testing kit around here I just do a good amount of water changes.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

DragonFyre14 said:


> As far as water changes go, I think you were doing a good job. You can't really do too many water changes.
> 
> Pellets are usually best. However, I think it is more important that he is
> 1. Eating
> ...


 +1 on varying the diet. Mondays are bloodworm day for all the fishies in my house. :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter loves Friday thats FFF day he loves it he hates no food sunday.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, live plants and a better diet (feeding them things such as FFF or brine shrimp) can bring the cost up. Over all, the cost isn't too bad, but it can add up.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah 10.00$ culture.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh! Okay. Well that makes more sense. I didn't factor in initial setup cost. 

Let's see what I've spent so far...
Gus (Betta): $4
Betta water (pretreated water for him to sit in until his tank was ready): $3-4
Setup (tank, plant, filter, gravel...) $30
Tetra AquaSafe: $4
Tetra EasyBalence: Given to me, but I think it is $4
Food: $8 (will eventually get bloodworms, but has to buy pellets to keep waste down)
Marimo Ball: $8
Toast and Boo (Ghost Shrimp): less than $1
Seashell (for shrimp to hide in): $3
Heater: $14
API Amonia and pH testing kits: $15
Turkey Baster: $1

I hope I don't have to buy more than filters for a while... :shock:


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I have some more questions.

Info
My tap water worries me because of how the PetSmart tests came back. It is well water, it does not stain sinks, and it has no softener or aditives. The results were...
pH: 6 or less
Alkalinity: 40 mg/l
Hardness: 25 mg/l
I added 8 pieces of corse ground sea salt after my major water change to adjust the pH. After 1 day, the water tested at pH 6-6.2. Alkalinity and Hardness are unknown as those tests were not bought. Day 2 tested at 7.2-7.3pH. Amonia has been holding at 0-0.25. I have been doing a pwc of 1 litter a day and adding 1 granual of salt to every other pwc. 

Yesterday, I recieved a bottle of Tetra Easy Balance. I added 4-5 drops with the pwc water. The tank has a water volume of about 1.4gal. I tested today and got a pH reading of 7.6 or more! My water is clear.

Questions
1. Was it the sea salt or Easy Balance that caused my levels to spike?
2. How can I keep my pH neutral/stable?
3. Am I using the right water conditioner for my water? (Tetra AquaSafe)


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> ...After 1 day, the water tested at pH 6-6.2...


Oops! What I meant to say was that it tested at pH 7-7.2. 

While I'm posting anyway, I wanted to let yall know that Gus loves his new roomies. They all get along famously. Toast is the little explorer and loves to play with Gus. I have even seen him swimming in the middle of the tank and climbing the plant! Boo is just now starting to "come out of his shell" so to speak. He will now go with Toast on top of the Marimo ball, but is still content to hide most of the day. They aren't afraid of him or me either! Toast will even run up to me and pats my finger with his feelers. :lol:

The only thing they disagree on is what the Marimo Ball is for. The shimp insist it's for munching and lounging on while Gus believes it is perfect to play Marimo Bowling with! He likes to headbutt it in a corner and then wiggle it back out to do it again! He waits until they aren't on it, but still, they aren't that fond of it :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep Carter in 7.6 last time I checked.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Ack!!! The seashell! It's what made my tank spike! Just now figured it out after some excessive Googling. It's OVER the maximum on my pH test kit even after replacing 2 liters! I took it out and it has little pock marks from disolving in my little tank. Oh my God, this could have killed my fish, AND I BOUGHT IT FROM A PET STORE WITH INSTRUCTIONS FROM THE "FISH EXPERT"! Sorry for yelling, but I am beyond upset! Gus has had a rough life already. He doesn't need to go through this kind of abuse :-(  :evil:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

IAL will help.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, truthfully, pH isn't that important. most fish can adapt to a different pH as long as it isn't too far out of their preferred range. I believe they prefer to have a pH of about 6.8-7.2

Yep. Seashells (at least real ones) can cause the pH to spike. So, If you've already taken it out, I would recommend continuing with 1 water change a day, and I would keep adding a little bit of salt every day but stop using the easy balance for now. The reason for this, is we want the pH to drop slowly back down to a stable level. once it stops, check your pH and we can determine if it really needs to be brought up anymore or not. 

As far as the water conditioner, I use the same thing. I actually prefer stress coat, simply because it works as a conditioner and as a stress coat. so it can help regrow fins and stuff too.  As long as it removes ammonia and other harmful chemicals from the water (as aquasafe does.)

Its really good that they get along so well.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hear driftwood is good.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Driftwood can be good for lowering the pH but it doesn't lower it by very much.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But it does not increase PH like seashells it looks nice and you can grow plants on it.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

well yes.. It can provide little nooks and crannies for the shrimp to hide in, but i'm not sure if there is driftwood small enough to fit in the OP's tank


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know there is very small bits but I agree finding them might be hard.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

The pH was above my kit's top reading, so no telling how high the pH truely was! All I know is that after removing and 3 litters, it was still beyond my kit! I took out the Marimo Ball and squeezed it out as I found out it probably has soaked up a lot of the calcium salts. I then soaked it in some clean water for a bit before putting it back in the tank. I did an extensive gravel cleaning (especially around the area where the shell was) replacing 1 litter. It did the trick and I FINALLY got a readable pH of 7.2! Needless to say, I called PetSmart and gave them a piece of my mind! The "aquarium specilist" sold me the largest hermit crab shell they carried for my 1.8gal freshwater tank! And she knew all the stats as I told her and she did the water test! She should have known better :evil:

Slime coat huh? Is that the name of it? What brand? I believe little Boo had his feelers nipped off by something before I brought him home as his are far shorter than Toast's. Would that stuff help him heal?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are hermit crab shells even fish safe?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

It's called Stress coat by API. It uses aloe vera to replace/fortify the slime coat on a fish. I'm not sure if it will help his antennae heal, but it can't hurt. Just keep the water clean and if his antennae were damaged, they should begin growing back.

Hermit crab shells are typically fish safe. As long as they are cleaned and they aren't the painted ones. (The paint tends to chip off so I can only imagine what it would do in water...)


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Unpainted smaller ones are safe for larger tanks with below ideal pH as they release calcium salt into the water which causes a pH spike. Larger shells are safe for salt water aquariums and huge aquariums. The largest shell the sell at PetSmart (xx large which is about the size of my fist) is downright dangerous for small tanks, especially for mine which has only a 1.4 water volume and practually no buffers. I can't tell you how high it went as my tester only goes so high, but I can tell you this. It was high enough to make my fingers tingle/burn when I had to stick my hand in there! AND I had to take out 4 litters (3 scooped out and 1 gravel) and squeeze out/soak my Marimo Ball before I got a pH that was wnl! :shock:

Got a new "cave" thanks to Walmart clearance. A clear orange pumpkin shaped tealite holder. Soaked it in vinigar water twice (it originally had black paint on it I had to remove), then boiling water, then reg water overnight and testeded its pH before I put it in the tank. They love it! :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh okay and you keep guppies too.


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Why does driftwood lower P.H.?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know shells raise PH because of calcium. I am pretty sure tannins lower PH and driftwood creates tannins.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep. I believe that is why shells raise ph. Driftwood when it decomposes produces tannins which lowers ph.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope to get IAL they produce tannins and if the leaver are left in the tank it could be a betta toy.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've heard they can be very beneficial, especially for bettas.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am planning to get some.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you have to order it off line? Most stores near me don't sell it. Not even the Betta shop..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am hoping to get it of Bobs Tropical Plants.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

For plants I'd get some hornwort and let it float around in there. It grows fast and doesn't have roots so it doesn't need to be buried in substrate. It also helps control algae and its good for bettas to blow their bubble nests on.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Duckweed is good too.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Quick heads up. PET SMART GAVE ME A 10 GALLON TANK FOR MY TROUBLE! :welldone:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What trouble? I have a ten gallon too.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yay! Party for Gus!!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Long story short....

An Aquarium Specilist sold me the largest seashell they carried to put in my 1.8 gallon tank. The enevitiable pH spike forces me to do excessive water changes, pH tests, and killed Toast. It's never a good idea to annoy me. I called corporate and complained. Gave them a proper earfull too. The manager of the store ended up giving me 8 Ghost Shrimp, 1 blue mystory snail, a bottle of Tetra AquaSafe, a bottle of API Stress Coat, an API pH testing kit, and $30 for a new tank for my trouble! Strong with the force, I am. Use it only for good, I must ;-)

Edit: I also bought 1 Julii Cory Cat (they only had 2 and the other one was sickly looking). I'm having a friend price them online for me to see if I can get at least 2 more (suggestions? I don't want Todo to be alone for too long). Also looking for midwater fish (can be schooling but need individual personalities not "hive mind" mentality. Are Golden Pencilfish any good?) or maybe 3 Kulli Loaches (shrimp could be moved to old tank).


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Also, I want to add calcium to my water for my Mystory Snail (Cobalt). I have VERY soft water with low alkalinity, so raising them wouldn't hurt as I need to raise it anyway. I've read some people use eggshells, Tums, or calcium vitamin pills. Mind you that I would have to use something like this as the pet store is 45 minutes away. The only other place that carries aquarium supplies locally is Walmart and they are pretty limited (for example, they only have 1 sinking pellet and 1 algea wafer. No other choice). So what would be good to use and how much? 

Also, how do I feed this litte guy! Websites say I am supposed to feed him, but what and how!?! I have Wardley Shrimp Pelllets. Will it eat that? Are those even good for my Cory Cat and shrimp? It was all they had that was for bottom feeders. What veggies or fruit can I give any of them?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bottom feeder pellets, algae wafers, and regular fish flakes but they might enjoy betta pellets.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

For snails I feed my Mystery Snail algae wafers by Hikari. I don't know if you can get them at Walmart, but you can always order them online. I've also read that you can give them lettuce and cucumber, but mine never really paid attention to either one. 

Just keep in mind...You'll want an adjustable heater. Those preset ones aren't really reliable. Yes, it might be working now but when you put it in the bigger tank it might not be as effective. And two, since you've accumulated this 10 gallon, you'll want to cycle the tank. I will let you look up the info on cycling because I can't explain it to save my life.

Overall it sounds like you're giving a great life to your little Gus.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

That sounds like a great deal!  have fun with your new supplies and fish. The Cory cats do need to be in a group. So I would suggest (when you get a chance) purchasing at least 2 more. You could probably get them online but the shipping could make it a bit more expensive. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The heater is ually working quiet well. The tank stays a constant 77 degrees at night. The tank light and natural light raises it to 78-79 during the day, so I think it is going to work well. 

Right now, I have several jars in the tank for cover. I'm hoping to find somewhere to buy the 2 Julii Cory Cats, a male mystory snail (I believe mine is a girl), a Water Sprit or Anubis (spelling?), and some other small fish or invert. Suggestions? Are Golden Pencilfish any good?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

5 is a good idea. http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Golden_Pencilfish


----------



## TheMCP (Nov 10, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> I am still shopping for a heater for it, but having trouble finding one for a tank that small! (would love suggestions for that too if yall don't mind).


This heater:
http://www.amazon.com/Marina-C10-Compact-Heater-10-Watt/dp/B003TLWWOO

...is recommended by the manufacturer to work in tanks that are even less than half the size of the one you have. Make sure you have a thermometer and check that it's okay for a while after you get it started (I recommend this with any heater in any tank) but it should be good. Heated water is an important and big step toward keeping your fish happy and healthy.

Make sure to turn the heater off half an hour before you do a water change if you are changing enough water that the heater will be partially or fully exposed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is some info on Juhlii catfish I only keep Albino Bronze Cory Catfish. http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/corydoras-julii/ http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/julii-cory/ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corydoras_julii


----------



## TheMCP (Nov 10, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> How much do you spend on all of your fish each year?


I've probably spent about $300 on aquarium stuff in the last few months _not counting _the aquariums themselves (I had a small one then upgraded) *but *most of that is startup costs for stuff that I won't need to replace constantly - fish, large bottles of chemicals that get used slowly, filter units, heaters, nets, gravel vacuums, etc. Also, you should understand that I'm a middle aged professional with no spouse or children, so I have the money to spend if I want to try something (like a heater), decide I don't like it, and just buy another one. So, I know I could have done it more cheaply if I'd wanted to.

Now that I've got things pretty well set up and I have basically what I need in terms of chemicals etc, I'm expecting the maintenance costs to be around $5/month, that consisting of food and occasional replacement chemicals. (Understand, I have four bettas and also I have a larger tank with 8 fish and a shrimp in it. If it was just the bettas I'd be thinking more like $1 to $2/month.) I'm not counting the electricity to run the tanks, I am not interested in calculating the cost of that. I'm also not counting changing decorations when I feel like it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am a kid who is obsessive over his fish so I am good at getting fish funding.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Then I am jelous of you both! :lol:

Little Magic (snail name change as it turns out he is a she) has figured out where I drop the pellets and goes over and gives them a munching. Hope to eventually get a better bottom feeder food for them, but as of right now, it will just have to work. Btw, I have been feeding 3-4 pellets of Wardley Shrimp Pellets (about 3/4th-1 inch worth if placed end to end) every morning to my bottom feeders (9 Ghost Shrimp, 1 Julii Cory Cat, and 1 Mystory Snail). My little pig Gus eats about 8 Omega One Betta Buffet pellets every morning. Am I overfeeding them? The sinking pellets decintagrat (I turn off filter while they eat to keep it from going everywhere). It looks like the shrimp and cleaning up everything as far as I can tell. I get amonia spikes, but that's a given in an uncycled tank and Im doing a 1.5 gal water change every other day (is that enough btw?). Still stuck using turkey baster to clean the gravel, but it works. Light is on 10am to 10pm. Also have light from window


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

8 pellets does sound like a lot, but if he is eating all of them and doesn't look bloated I think he should be fine. If you are getting ammonia spikes (it is kind of natural in an uncycled tank and shouldn't be a problem unless they are really high...) they could be from the food. Fish food introduces ammonia into the tank. 
11 hours of light seems like a lot (especially if it gets some natural light as well.) I would suggest about 8 hours of light a day.


----------



## MeganJo215 (Aug 4, 2012)

I found this video on youtube of a betta and his two little buddies. They are so cute! I think I want to get one of each.  heehee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8zJWDcqZg0&feature=g-hist


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the facts Cho! Looks like I'm keeping everything just about right for the little guy. 

I think the highest spike I had was 0.5mg/l after 3 days, but I skipped that water change because I had a flare up and was pretty sick for a bit. :-/

I have my blinds open because sunlight helps me. I turn on the tank light after my morning shower (about 10am) I don't go to bed til 10pm, so my light is on til then. :-/

:lol: Yep, My little man is part pig! He gulps down all 8 and begs for more! Sometimes, he even tries to munch on the Shrimp Pellets! I think his appatite comes from his high activity level, the fact he is still growing, and his being half starved when I got him. He's a little socker too. Always watching me when I wake up and then he's like FOOD! and swims around like a mad man! :lol:

He's also not bloated at all. He is slim enough to wiggle into just about anything! In fact, I have yet to find ANYTHING he can't figure out how to squeeze into! I think he thinks it's a game! :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think pellet size depends on the amount fed like I only feed 1 omega pellet but 3 hikari.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

1-3!?! Gus would jump out of the tank just to slap me! :lol:

Honest to God, one day after I had him changed over to pellets, I decided to try the "as much as they can eat in 5 minutes" thing, so I put in 12 and sat back and watched him EAT THEM ALL!!! :shock: Then, I took 2 of the pellets between my fingers to feed my shrimp and I'll be darned if he didnt go after them to! Glutony, thy name is Gus :lol:

Question: Todo (my Julii Cory Cat) has a small concave purplish spot on his/her underbelly about at his/her halfway point. Any clue what it means? I'm hoping it's a gender idetifier (I do want to get 2 more eventually). At first, I thought Todo was a boy because I read somewhere that the females will have a rounded belly that doesn't let them lay flat on the bottom with their mouth touching the bottom as well. Todo can lay completely flat on the bottom, but I sometimes wonder if it's just because Todo is still young (between 1 and 1.5in long). I google it with no luck. Anyone know?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Fatter fish are females. Thinner ones are males.


----------



## TheMCP (Nov 10, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> Then I am jelous of you both! :lol:


Don't be, I have money for fish because I don't have a spouse and children. I'd rather have the family. We make do with what we have.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I only get the money because I am a 15 year old who gets allownce for choirs and puts up with a lot.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I feed my betta 3 omega one pellets 2x a day.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I only feed ounce a day when he gets omega he only gets one becasuse thise pellets are huge.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Omega one pellets are tiny.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really mine are huge or it might just be the other Betta pellets are half the size.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I think the size must vary. The Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets I have are EXTREAMLY tiny. Like grain of sand size. They are half sphere shaped, so about 1/2 the size of other pellets I've seen like at WalMart and such. Tried to feed Gus just 6 this morning and he raised a fit! He gulped them all down in less than a minute like always, but then, he swam back and forth at the top of the water like WHERE'S THE REST OF MY FOOD! After several minutes of this, I gave him 2 more and gulped them down as fast as they hit the water! :lol:

Found out the other day that he's not that interested in bloodworms. He prefers the pellets. Picky boy! :roll:

He's such an active fish. He is constantly moving and exploring from before I wake up (8-9am) til past when I turn out the light (10pm). He does sleep (behind his little rock) and naps are rare. he wakes up at about 6am and in bed by about 11pm. He's also slim, so I think it's safe to say he burns off everything he eats. Either that, or he has worms! :shock:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter swims and explores In feeding sometimes he gets 1 Omega one, 3 New spectrum, Freeze Dried bloodworms, 3 Hikari, and random FFF. He is also fasted 1 day a week.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I give Raphael about 3 pellets every day, and on the one day he gets blood worms he gets 3 or 4 of them. any more and he starts losing interest.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

3-4 is the same number of Bloodworms Gus will eat! Sunday is variance day, so sometimes I take some of his flakes and a few bloodworms between my fingers and place them on the bottom so the bottom feeders get something a little different too. But the pellets? Please! I don't know where he put all 8 of them every day! :shock:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter gets about 5 bloodworms weekly. Just started New life spectrum too.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha yeah Raphael was really hungry the other day... ended up putting away about 6 pellets. Usually he'll spit them out and swim away after 2 or 3.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Fish will eat themselves to death they do not know too much food.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Well Gus is not bloated and eats all 8 pellets quickly and easily. I might trim him back to 6 just to be on the safe side...

He does spit out bloodworms when he gets them on Sunday, but that's more like he's chewing them. He spits them out and then scarfs them back up. He does it several times before swallowing them. After 3, he's finished with them.

Also, had to change out my sinking pellets. I noticed at feeding time, the shrimp and snail didn't really want to eat. This started only 2 days after beginning feeding them with Wardley Shrimp Pellets. They were even trying to snag Gus' food! The Julii ate it just fine, but not all the inverts. Then, I discovered 2 dead shrimp. Temp, pH, and Amonia were all fine. I did some digging and found out that Wardley Shrimp Pellets contain Copper Sulfate which is bad for inverts. Some say that copper in that form is not deadly, but others blame it for the gradule deaths of their shrimp. I worry about Magic (snail). She's not as active as she was. (->)


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

(->)
I wont be able to get to the pet store for weeks and the only thing I found that was safe at my little WalMart was TetraVeggie Tropical Algae Waffers. They really went crazy over it! It will just have to do until I can get them some safe sinking food that's got everything they need in it and nothing they don't.

Update: I just checked on everyone. The shrimp are much more active then they have been. Magic is cuddlled up next to the heater. She has very small rice-shaped items on her shell that look like eggs. She put them on the side of the tank just below the water line and I see more on her shell. Should I be worried?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like an egg clutch. That is where mystery/apple snails keep their eggs. o.o


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have heard that copper isn't very good for invertebrates, but I didn't know that the food could contain enough copper to be a problem... but I guess if it's building up perhaps. 

I don't know much about snails (never really wanted deal with the possibility of them taking over the tank, since I hear some species are really hard to get rid of once they have been introduced...) but that definitely sounds like she laid eggs. I wouldn't worry about it unless you really don't want more snails in the tank.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

:shock: Well, looks like I wont have a chance to decide as SOMEBODY decided they were a snack! :lol:

Anyway, Mystory Snails aren't unisex, so unless you have both or buy a pregnant female, they can't multiply. Unless the few eggs that are still on her are laid where I can scrape them off and put them somewhere, I will only ever have the 1. She is a PAIN to take care of, but cute. And 2 wouldn't require more care than 1. I was thinking of moving her to my old 1.8 if she had someone to go with, but it aint happening. I don't even know if everyone will survive the pellet incident yet! God help my poor babies for getting stuck with me 

By the way, I know yall were a tad harsh on this newbie, but nice and helpful. Really great at helping me along. I went over to another forum (the one from aquarium link) and they were... not so much. :roll:

On topic: Gus wants them to play and is mad because Todo swims away too fast XD
Also, Ghost Shrimp swimming in the water column?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, sometimes people on here can be a bit harsh, but they mean well. Gus sounds like a good fish. really playful. I have heard that ghost shrimp can be pretty playful. They seem to like to sit near where the water comes out of the filter and grab bits of food and such that are in the water.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

They are a hoot! They do this little leapfrog thing where they jump over each other. They pat my fingers with their little feelers. Sometimes, they swim in the water column. Gus and them have fun together. 

Yeah. I know. I'm doing my best with him. And yall really have been nice. You obviously care about your fish and after a scolding on what I'm doing wrong, yall always try to help. The other forum's members were kind of condecending. Also had someone insist that I add AT LEAST 5 more Juliis to my tank with Gus, Todo, Magic, and 9 (now 6) Ghost Shrimp. According to my bioload, I can handle 2, maybe 3 more Julii Cory Cats in my tank. That's it! Another told me Todo (my Julii) would die. Another? How cruel fish-in cycling is. Lots of negative. Barely any positive. A few low blows. Needless to say, I think I will ask yall my questions from now on


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow. Although it is suggested that cory cats be in groups of 5, it isn't a requirement. they will be much happier in bigger groups but will do okay if there is only about 3. I think it's always better to have less fish in a school than it is to severely overstock a tank. 

Actually, according to aqadvisor.com , and your current stocking list (if I am correct that would be 1 male betta splendens, 6 ghost shrimp, 1 apple snail, and 1 julii cory cat) you could safely add 5 more cories to your tank and even possibly a seventh (it would require a bit extra work). Just thought I'd let you know  It appears your stocking is at about 63% it's not an exact science but it can help give a rough idea of the compatability of your aquatic creatures and an idea of how much space you have left in your tank


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I went on the site you mentioned (very cool by the way) and entered in my tank specks
20x10x11
AquaTech 5-15 filter

and my current stock
1x Betta (male)
1x Mystory Snail
8x Ghost Shrimp (look like I only lost 3! :-D)
1x Julii Cory Cat

then I added Juliis. I top out at 4 total Juliis (ie. 3 more), but 5 total just pushes me over filtration, so it would be possible if I was dillagent. 6 or more wouldn't work.

Also, I am having to do a fish-in cycling and having a hard time keeping levels down (doing LOTS of water changes). There is no way my uncycled tank could handle a larger bioload yet. I'm hoping I get lucky and have it cycle (or at least mostly cycled) by Black Friday/Cyber Monday which is when I might be able to get a deal on more Juliis. Any tips?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

So, to keep levels down (as far as I know) there are two good ways to deal with it, Water changes, and plants. One way to speed up the cycle is to add more surface area to that tank. (like pieces of driftwood, more hiding places, etc) the more surface area there is, the more places the beneficial bacteria has to attach to and such. 

I would suggest adding media from an already cycled tank, but seeing as your previous tank was so new I'm not sure how much of a chance the bacteria had to establish a colony... but if you haven't already, moving gravel and ornaments and stuff over (as long as they weren't aloud to dry out) should help some...

I've also heard raising the temperature on the tank will help the bacteria grow faster, just make sure not to increase it too fast or too far out of any of your fish's comfort range.

I'm not entirely sure how safe it would be with fish in the tank, but you could always add a live bacteria... Some of them get expensive though. Some of the good one's I've heard of are Seachem's Stability, Smart Start, and Bio Spira to name a few. some people swear by this and say it would be safe to use with fish in the tank, but personally I'm a bit skeptical on that. You could always use it on a bucket or other tank that has plenty of gravel (perhaps attach your filter into the tank or bucket you use the bacteria in as well) Most of these say they are overnight cyclers, but often don't do it that quickly.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

My little tank was cycled and I did put everything from it into the larger one. I'm gonna take a water sample to PetSmart on Black Friday and hope I get lucky with my cycling progress.

I think I will get some Anubias (spelling?) or Water Sprite. They look and sound like they would work for me. Which one do yall think I should get?

The bacteria sounds kinda... worrisome. I think I'll stick with good old fashioned dillagance.

I read online that PetSmart is having some items on sale for Black Friday. I'm hoping all the items I want/need are included. If the price is right, I might be able to get more Juliis! :-D


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

It sounds like you've had your ten gallon long enough, and have been doing pretty much everything to have it cycle. My guess is, it is cycled already (or very close).

I personally like Anubias, Water sprite is cool as well. I've heard of it typically used as a floating plant, but think I would opt to have it planted. You should definitely have enough room and be able to care for both.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like PetSmart made my decision for me. They don't carry Water Sprites. I'm going to go there on Black Friday and hope I can get them for cheap. Wish me luck! ;-)


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I might have to do the same thing....


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

You Cant Trust Those Types Of Stores! Heres Why: When I Got My Fish Swimmy, He Looked Ok I Had Picked Out A Small Red One But It Looked Like It Was Hurt N A Fight So My Mom Picked A Blue One (swimmy) Out And I Loved Him! I Have Had Him For One Year 4 months! ily Swimmy!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Most of the places you go will have some sick or injured bettas. The petsmart near me actually takes decent care of their bettas and I have yet to find one where my response to looking at it is "that guy probably won't last too much longer" 

On a side note, there was a pretty dalmation veiltail there yesterday. He looks like a cellophane but he could just have lost most of his color. either way he was pretty.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

swimmysmommy said:


> You Cant Trust Those Types Of Stores! Heres Why: When I Got My Fish Swimmy, He Looked Ok I Had Picked Out A Small Red One But It Looked Like It Was Hurt N A Fight So My Mom Picked A Blue One (swimmy) Out And I Loved Him! I Have Had Him For One Year 4 months! ily Swimmy!


 My Petco is great.


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> My Petco is great.


The Closes Petco Is Like 10 Miles Away!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dragon sorry about your pet store.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I got an Anubias. Also found out my tank is close to being cycled. I have a bit of nitrites and it looks like my tap has low levels of Ammonia, but no spiking in tank as it is the same level as the tap. Hopefully the live plants I have now will help that out. 

They were out of Juliis the day I went to PetSmart. :-( I did however buy a few Neon Tetras as they were on sale and very cheap! 

Gus is... well... Gus! Not an aggressive bone in his body. The only thing he is protective of is his little rock which he curls up beside and sleeps on. The others can sit on it, clean it, and do whatever they like as long as they let him snuggle beside it. He is like a child with a teddy bear. 

Yeah, big chains unfortunately are focused on the bottom line and not the health of what they sell. A sick fish that sells just makes them sell more sick fish and put the poor babies in conditions that get them the most profit. Gus was my first Walmart rescue and he was an exception because I actually DID save him because I complained to managers and corporate until they gave me a $20 walmart card for my trouble. And my call also caused corporate to come down and check on the store. A month later they were back to old habits, but my actions no doubt cost them much more than the price of a fish! If everyone did it, then they would either stop carrying them or put them in better conditions.

Also, just had to say I LOVE your siggy Cho! I might add something like that to mine. :yourock:

I'm an Aspy myself and a big staple of my diet is my own foot! Some people get cross with me because I say things in the wrong way all the time. I'm not ashamed because it is part of who I am and I like who I am, it's just... some say I lack tact or that I should learn to understand subtext, but my brain doesn't work like that! Everything someone tells me is taken at face value. And I am honest and tell the truth. I can't read deception, so lying, subtext, double-truths, sarcasm, reading between the lines, and the like just don't register with me! Not that I don't try. I practice as much as I can. At least I have an insane amount of empathy and can tell when someone is upset faster than most. Is that all just an Aspy thing or do Autistics have those problems too? :-?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep Aniubus too.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh! I wanted to share a new pic of my tank!









The substrate is Pool Filter Sand. VERY reasonably priced at the pool supply store


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would add more decorations. If a Betta is there they might like the glass. I saw a Betta a while ago who loved to swim into a fish bowl in there tank.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I would add more decorations. If a Betta is there they might like the glass. I saw a Betta a while ago who loved to swim into a fish bowl in there tank.


If you look, it has several glass objects that don't show up well in the pic. It has a quart jar, a small orange jar, a blue dish, a Aunubias, a plastic plant, 3 bulbs that are starting to sprout, and his little pink rock. I actually took out some of the glasses I had in there because it was too cluttered.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I see many glass objects in there but there should be many decorations that provide shelter if stressed


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

It's looking good! Gus is probably enjoying himself immensely. Sounds like you have plenty of hidey-hole-ish things, but it definitely looks like it is missing something.... It looks like it needs some plants or something to stick up towards the upper levels of the tank and break up the line of vision.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I will have more plants soon. My bulbs are sprouting. The far left side is completely tanken up with a quart jar, so 2 of the bulbs will be put in front of it. Might stick some other decor object in there for them to hide in...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love live plants.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Me too! They are GREAT for my tank! :-D

Do you guys know if anyone on here sells Water Sprites? I want to add a few to my tank, but no one around here sells them and the places OL I looked at charge like $30 shipping!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I believe I remember seeing a couple people offering some... there were some people selling some floating plants not that long ago. Have you checked the classifieds on here yet?


----------



## Fae (Oct 25, 2012)

I know that aokashi is having a contest for some of their live plants. Paying for shipping and everything. You can find it here. I think it would be great if you won! Definitely deserving of it 

I think your tank is very pretty, especially the sand with rainbow bits and the colored glass, so nice!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh wow! That looks like so much fun! I will give it a try :-D


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

And before I forget, thanks for the sweet comment Fae. It really means a lot


----------



## Fae (Oct 25, 2012)

No problem! I've actually been reading this thread since the beginning because I wanted to get some friends for my betta, Sir Gilbert, so I've been cheering for you quietly for a long time, haha.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bluewind you have Aspergers too? Anarchis and Hornwort are great too.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Bluewind you have Aspergers too? Anarchis and Hornwort are great too.


Yep! I guess you didn't see my complement towards you for your siggy! You gave me the idea to put it in mine :-D

Thanks Fae! I hope you found some good friends for your baby. ;-)

I will tell yall this, Back Skirt Tetras are little psychos! I bought 1 to give to a friend for Christmas and was storing it in my tank until then. The little ******* atacked everything in my tank, tried to hurt Gus (again, he's a big baby and wouldn't hurt a fly), and KILLED several of my shrimp! Needless to say, she got her new tetra early as I was about ready to throw it out in the back yard!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

xShainex created it. I was diagnised at 6.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> xShainex created it. I was diagnised at 6.


I was taken out of school in the 6th grade (biomom was a little lolo, but that's a whole nother story), so I didn't get my diagnosis until my mid-twenties. I'm late-twenties now, but still learning ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am getting terrible support at my school.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry for the dp! Yeah, they can be kind of sucky. It gets easier as you get older though. Have yoou ever kept a journal? It helps figure out your stressers and things that relax you. Also good to catch med issues before they become problems. Also diet problems. I found lots of my allergies that way!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

After 6 years of therapy I am just starting to make progress.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> After 6 years of therapy I am just starting to make progress.


That's kind of normal believe it or not. We are kind of a stubbern lot! Any progress is good progress. Try the journal thing and see if it works for you. I just write down what I ate, where I fee pain or sickness and the level it's at, my activities, and my depression/anxiety/anger level for that day. You can catch a lot of stuff by noticing the patterns.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have terrible handwriting.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have terrible handwriting.


Me too! I think all of us do that. That's why I do it on my computer ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am not the best typer either.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

After a bit of practice, I actually got pretty fast at just typing with 2 fingers on each hand! It takes time, but you will get faster and faster at it ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have done tons of practice. It sometimes hurts my hand. I also all the time hit wrong keys.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Then all I can say is find a way to help yourself. Until YOU make up your mind to help yourself have a better life, you will never move forward. You have to work and fight and set goals for yourself and no matter how much therapy or medicine you take, you will never improve until you MAKE yourself imrpove. It's a battle of inches and it's hard at times, but worth it. Do research on holistic help, dietary changes, vitamins, herbs, exercise, and anything you can think of! Become active and take charge of your treatment and see the obsticals as a challange you must solve or overcome. Use your head for more than a hatrake and go forward with eyes wide open! The longer you are stagnant, the longer it will take to realize your potential! Do you understand what I'm saying?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am just starting to make improvement.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Blue & Choc, you two are certainly taking diligent care of your fish and tanks! I am just starting with my first tank, a fluval spec 5 gallon that I've had for two weeks. (No fish in yet) With live plants going. I am fortunate to have a 52 year family owned tropical fish store (BEST) 5 minutes away and a petco and petsmart 10 minutes away. Of course yesterday I bought another tank (2 1/2 gallon). You guys are a BIG help to me too


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Awwwww! That is so sweet Iso! Thank you :-D

What kind of Betta will you be getting? My little Gus is a Veiltail and he is such a sweetie!

A planted 5 gal huh? Thought about adding 2 or 3 shrimp like a Ghost or Cherry? It's hit and miss on rather your Betta will like them. Gus loved them in his smaller tank. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I adopted Male cause he was in 1/2 gal with no heat or anything. Immediatly went to 1 gal, heat, silk plant, conditioner. Few days later got the 5 gal. real plants, etc. Has been going for two weeks. He is not in it yet, tho yesterday I got a 2 1/2 gal cause it fits perfectly on my window sill with the 5 (that was my excuse, anyway)


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

He keeps looking at the new 5 next door (from his 1) and wonders who's the big shot moving in nextdoor!!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh fun! What is he? Crowtail? Veiltail? What's his coloration? :-D

So you have some fun decisions to make! You could get another Betta for the 2.5gal, or turn it into a shrimp or snail tank! My little magic (blue mystery snail) eats algea waffers out of my hand! She LOVES fresh veggies too. Shrimp are a hoot and aren't crazy expensive. Ghost Shrimp have a high mortality rate but only cost 3/$1. Cherry Shrimp have a better survival rate and you can get them online for $24 for 20. Shrimp have a very low bioload (about 1/5th a gallon each) so they wont hurt your little tanks. What I did when I added them to mine was add hiding spots and put in the shrimp without Gus. Then I floated Gus in a quart jar for a few hours so he and the shrimp could get use to each other. I also fed Gus a good meal so that he would be less likely to feed on them. Then, I dumped him in. Worked like a charm! They LOVE Gus's Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets which cand be made to sink by making them wet (1 for every 1-2 shrimp).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carters sick. Just started treatment today and he already seems better. He never left his tank.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww choc, I'm sorry to hear that. Do you know what it is? Glad to hear he is getting a bit better.

Bluewind, you have been an inspiration to me as well. you just care so much about your betta and all the other inhabitants in the tank 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that Cho! Any clue what's wrong? :-(

Thank you Dragon! That's so sweet of you! I'm far from the perfect fishkeeper, but God knows I try!

I'm not proud of it, but I'm thinking of rehoming my Neons. They are starting to get agressive! I sware, I have no luck with Tetras! Never again will a Tetra be in my tank! :evil:


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've heard neons are known to sometimes be aggressive. especially if they aren't in large groups. I've heard that groups of like 6 or more are often less aggressive. So I guess it's up to you. Get more, or get rid of the ones you have... 

There is no shame in getting rid of fish that aren't working for your tank. it's better to get rid of them then to keep them and have the health of the other fish suffer.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am ashamed to say Carter got a scale injury that became infected the infestion died in hours. I have heard of very dull wild type guppies working.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Cho! Any clue what's wrong? :-(
> 
> Thank you Dragon! That's so sweet of you! I'm far from the perfect fishkeeper, but God knows I try!
> 
> I'm not proud of it, but I'm thinking of rehoming my Neons. They are starting to get agressive! I sware, I have no luck with Tetras! Never again will a Tetra be in my tank! :evil:


 Infected scale wound. Chemical soup killed it in hours he is doing great.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Glad he is doing better. I originaly misread your post and thought you said HE died in a few hours! I was like OMG you poor thing! Anyway, I'm glad he is well now. :-D

I found a new home for the neons. A real nice woman who is getting her grandaughter a tank for Christmas. They are experenced fishkeepers, so they will be able to help the little miss with her first tank! She has always wanted Neons, so it will be a species tank with maybe a couple Mystery Snails or bottom feeder. Because I will be giving her the 3 Neons and the pfs, granma will have more to put towards extras like maybe plants! I couldn't be happier. I will also be giving her a weeks worth of Ick meds since they only got over it 2 days ago just to be on the safe side.

Going to tell her to keep my number jik I eventually get that male mystery snail and he and magic have babies. ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You are so lucky to know expiernced fish keepers.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually, I don't know her from Adam! I just happen to run into her at WalMart and struck up a conversation on fishkeeping. Wonderful luck there! :-D

She told me about her pleco (spelling?) and other fish. It sounded like a neat breed! She liked the sound of my snail and shrimp as she had never had either before. It was a fun conversation.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow that extremily rare.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow. What good luck! I'm glad you found a good home for them.


----------

